# How do I repair the gap under the flashing?



## cvhs99 (12 mo ago)

Hi, sorry if this is mentioned somewhere in this forum but I dont know how to search for it. I am a DIYer who is trying to repair my roof. I know that I need mortar and pointing the gap but my question is if I should use mortar to stuff all the way to the wall. It looks like the old mortar was previous put on enough to fill the gaps but left alot of space behind it. I was wonder if it did the same thing, would I have this issue again in the future? Any tips or links to how to videos would be greatly appreciated. Also, is there anything I can do to prevent the tile from sliding down? It is right under the garage door so I am assuming it is moving from the garage door vibrations. Are the top tiles supposed to be nailed down? Thank you.


----------

